# Braiding a Long Mane for Eventing!



## Live2Ride15 (Feb 22, 2012)

Okay to start off I am not an eventer so I don't know what the rules on braiding is so if i am wrong sorry.

But have you thought about fishnetting it?


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

^^^ drool.. so pretty


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

You could try a scallop braid.


----------



## DrillRider (Jun 23, 2012)

Ok thanks! His mane is thin so I am not sure how the fishnet would look. Scallop would look awesome but I am not sure how well it would work. How do you scallop a long mane?


----------



## Nitefeatherz (Jan 23, 2012)

Have you tried asking the person who owns him? If she has shown him she would probably know what has worked and what hasn't worked in the past.


----------



## DrillRider (Jun 23, 2012)

The lady that owns him bought him as a trail horse. She has only shown in drill team shows. She doesnt even want to cut his bridle path or whiskers (but my instructor is going to talk to her about that).


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

Since pulling the mane is not an option, and I don't have any ideas other than the scallop braid, a running braid (or french braid), or a web or net braid, I would actually suggest not braiding. 

If the mane is not ungodly long, having the horses mane free can come in handy as a "oh crap" grab strap. If the horse has a really long mane, this could prevent an issue with getting tangled up in the reins and/or your hands. 

For Dressage the scallop braid would probably be your best bet. For cross country and show jumping, I would leave upbraided (if its allowed) or perhaps start a web braid and let the rest of the mane lay naturally (see picture below) That way, the mane is out of the way and if your horse has a thin mane...this _should _be completely doable.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Is it too long to do buttons with? That's what I often see eventers ride with.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrillRider (Jun 23, 2012)

This is him. It was taken a few years ago but his mame is only about two inches longer. I would LOVE to do buttons but am not sure I can.


----------



## DrillRider (Jun 23, 2012)

How long can the mane be for scallops?


----------



## rascalboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Fishnetting (Diamond braiding) is perfectly fine for dressage. It's mainly used on Haflingers, but other horses can do it too. I personally don't do more than a few rows and mine are set farther apart. It works very well on a thin mane.
The scallop braid will not be your best friend. It's very difficult to braid a thin mane to the end of the hair because it gets extremely sparse by the end of the braid, and since his mane is likely uneven, you'll have to fold the braids over to make each one even (which means you can use yarn to braid in) and then attempt to sew them in. 
The french braid is fine for a thin mane. You might not be doing it right if it's falling out right away.
I wouldn't suggest a french (running) braid for a thin mane because it can damage the hair when he moves and since he doesn't have much anyway...


----------



## MaryMary (Nov 7, 2010)

I think it's too long for buttons. He is very handsome. dressage is so formal, I would not want to lose points for something that is not "done." You should probably ask someone who has been to that event what they have seen there. Probably best to leave it down though.


----------



## kindraeventing (Jun 10, 2012)

I would do whichever braid you decide for dressage. For SJ and XC I would leave it down for sure! At lower level events, at least around here, almost all people take out their braids for jumping. It gives you something to grab in an "oh crap" moment. Plus you don't have to make it look nice all of the time.  Have fun at your event!


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Running braid would be the quickest way.


----------



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

For palominos you're not meant to braid. 

I had a palomino and that was what I was always told. Because of their coloured manes they're meant to be kept natural. 

With a mane that length I'd just leave it, as long as it's clean and knot-free it should be fine.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

For the dressage potion, button braids are the "proper" thing to do, no matter what color the horse is. (There are some breed exceptions).

That being said, for lower level shows you're OK doing whatever you want (even leaving it down) as long as it looks neat. I LOVE my horse's long (but not thick) mane and would never cut it to do button braids, so I do a running braid. (I keep his mane in a running braid at home, too, otherwise it turns into dreadlocks!) Because I do it so often, I've gotten pretty good at it and it will stay in for more than a week only getting a little fuzzy looking at the top where the shortest hairs pop out. Practice is definitely the key to a good running braid!


----------



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)

Always button braids for dressage. Palominos are no exception...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

arrowattack09 said:


> Always button braids for dressage. Palominos are no exception...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


They might not be in the US, but they are in some cases in Australia.


----------



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)

Interesting!


----------

